# Bittercreek Dog Boxes???



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking at their 2 hole hunter series boxes. Getting a new Tacoma and my Owens box is too wide and Ive been wanting to upgrade anyway. I've done a couple of searches and everybody seems to be impressed with their work.

My question is, whats the best way to buy? Go through their website or contact one of their dealers? If buying direct, how does their shipping work?

Thanks


----------



## toby0987 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chris check out the pics of my dog box in my tacoma-kinda tight for a two hole box-it fit, but I'm on the wheel wells-it is in the post underneath this one-toby0987


----------



## kweller (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd call them. There are several options they don't even list on the website. We got our box from them last summer and made some adjustments to what is shown online. We added some height to the box, added roof vents and increased the size of the side vents. They are great to work with.

Not sure how their shipping works, we ended up driving down to pick ours up.


----------

